# Retired visa rejection



## ashishmm (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello & Greetings to Everyone 
Cc Tony & Legalman

Please need help n advise on rejection for retirement visa .
I applied for retired visa frm mumbai India and submitted all docs as per dha requirements including my investment in liberty which provides every month R37000 in my South African local acc and also showed rental income of R39000 frm my india House .
But still the visa was rejected on basis of following reason 
?Failure to provide proof of irrevocable retirement annuity Or Net worth of assets?

Pls tell me if this reason of denial is arbitrary or not, for me it just does not make sense ...


I appealed on the basis of my docs submitted since all were in order to meet dha requirement . 
It?s been more then 4 months n stilll no reply ,even after sending mails to each n everyone at dha . 
Please advise should I keep waiting or re-apply ...
If reapply do I need to add anymore docs or same

I look forward to some insightful input
.....thks


----------

